# Adding Badge Backup Camera to 2015 bug



## DarExc (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I just purchased a new leftover 2015 bug. All the 2016's have a backup camera but none of the 2015's did in Canada. I got a comfortline with the 510 model radio, from what I'm reading here it should be pretty easy to connect a camera. The only thing I've read is that the badge camera's point to the sky on the bug? It seems if that is the case there would be another model that's working on the 2016's? Does anyone know which badge camera works best in the bug and any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

DarExc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just purchased a new leftover 2015 bug. All the 2016's have a backup camera but none of the 2015's did in Canada. I got a comfortline with the 510 model radio, from what I'm reading here it should be pretty easy to connect a camera. The only thing I've read is that the badge camera's point to the sky on the bug? It seems if that is the case there would be another model that's working on the 2016's? Does anyone know which badge camera works best in the bug and any advice?
> 
> Thanks!


The specific OEM camera for the '15 bug is 5c3827469kulm. That will give you fixed guidelines and a view of the rear bumper line.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

KCXTWO said:


> The specific OEM camera for the '15 bug is 5c3827469kulm. That will give you fixed guidelines and a view of the rear bumper line.


If you do decide to do the retrofit, order the drain tube, on the beetle, it is a larger diameter with that badge camera


----------



## DarExc (Mar 9, 2016)

KCXTWO said:


> If you do decide to do the retrofit, order the drain tube, on the beetle, it is a larger diameter with that badge camera


Do you happen to have the part number for the tube?


----------



## DarExc (Mar 9, 2016)

Here are the codes I got for anyone else looking.

N-105-695-01 for the screw
3C8-827-861-A for the wider diameter drain. 

Only thing I'm not sure on is what cable do I use to connect the RCD-510 to the 5c3 827 469k ulm badge rvc? I've seen a lot of posts referring to 5M1970161AC but I can't confirm it is compatible with this camera and if I need any other wires or if it is just plug and play after the vagcom change.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

DarExc said:


> Here are the codes I got for anyone else looking.
> 
> N-105-695-01 for the screw
> 3C8-827-861-A for the wider diameter drain.
> ...


I did initially use the camera and harness from the Golf with the retrofit back in 2012. When this Beetle specific emblem camera came out, it was a direct swap with that harness. The RNS315 was first used, then a RNS510. Both compatable when enabled with VagCom.

Thanks for posting the drain part #. I didn't document that.


----------



## DarExc (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks, do you know if the harness has all the required wires? I've been reading about the 12v power, line to reverse lights and ground, I'm not able to find if those are on this OEM harness or not. All the writeups seem to be for other models, I'm thinking it is just as simple as plug it in and connect those three wires to power, ground and tail lights?


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

DarExc said:


> Thanks, do you know if the harness has all the required wires? I've been reading about the 12v power, line to reverse lights and ground, I'm not able to find if those are on this OEM harness or not. All the writeups seem to be for other models, I'm thinking it is just as simple as plug it in and connect those three wires to power, ground and tail lights?


The links to 5M1970161AC do show the correct plugs/wiring. Then yes, all you will need is 12v+ constant (if you use switched, the badge/hatch release only works with the key on), ground and 12+ reverse trigger(both found at taillight).


----------



## DarExc (Mar 9, 2016)

KCXTWO said:


> The links to 5M1970161AC do show the correct plugs/wiring. Then yes, all you will need is 12v+ constant (if you use switched, the badge/hatch release only works with the key on), ground and 12+ reverse trigger(both found at taillight).


Awesome, thanks, I'll try and document it as best I can and post it up here. Not looking forward to running that cable.


----------



## Blue316 (Feb 11, 2016)

*Might work...*

Saw this on Amazon..solves the small rear view mirror and back up camera in one. I would think connecting it to the back up lights would automatically activate the mirror and camera... Thoughts anyone?
Blue316

http://www.amazon.com/waterproof-4-...w_p_img_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1H3HA0ZJR4AJ54RBTM7V


----------



## DarExc (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Blue, this is actually what the dealer suggested I get, they had quoted me near $3000 to install the OEM camera.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

It will be more interesting to see how well it works after Blue gets it installed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarExc (Mar 9, 2016)

I got all the parts, haven't started yet, that "wider" drain pipe is still a lot smaller than the drain, is it possible there is a third pipe that is larger than the others?


----------



## DarExc (Mar 9, 2016)

A few lessons learned so far for anyone going the way of OEM Beetle Badge Cam Install. So the 2015 Beetle Comfortline came with an RCD-510 1K0035180AH HW H08 and even though it's a new model it has no RVC port.... That was disappointing, I'll shortly be selling this thing unused...and it still has the XFM trial on it, so sad... Replacing with a RNS-510, hope it isn't too laggy.

I also learned that the original badge I'm replacing doesn't have the same input for the release as the Beetle RVC badge. It only has 2 wires and the new one needs 4 for both the hatch and the RVC, same as the mod on the Golf.
One nice thing is the 2015 model at least, doesn't need a wider drain pipe, it was a direct swap, and the new one I bought was way too small though I suspect they may have sent the wrong one.

Here are the part required for the install
5M1-970-161-AC connector cable
5C3-827-469-K-ULM
3B0-972-722 4 pin housing for RVC connector
4B0-973-712 4 pin housing for hatch connector

Will post pictures later. We're trying to do a good job and have time so removed the panels on one side of the vehicle to tie down all the wiring and avoid any rattling, car is being gifted in June. Not a very good feeling ripping apart a new car though regardless, hope it all goes back together the same way


----------



## kurtisk (Mar 8, 2012)

*Actuator wiring details*

DarExc, 

I am doing the same thing on a 2014 Beetle convertible TDI Premium, which already has a RNS 510.

I bought the new logo actuator with camera (5C3-827-469-K-ULM, original was 5C5-827-469-D) and a wiring harness on ebay from china (https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cable-Harn...Golf-Tiguan-Passat-RCD510-RNS510/272281801390) The wiring harness looks good, but is basic with only the 5M1-970-161-AC connector cable and a harness for the camera section that includes 12V power (+ & -) and a lead to tap into the reverse light wire. I have seen others (https://eurozonetuning.com/products/vw-oem-low-line-emblem-camera-wiring-harness) with all the bells and whistles to make it easier, but at $159 it was spendy compared to $14. 

Questions I have: 

1) Where did you connect the power leads? I have fuse tap kit to piggy back off a fuse in the panel, but not sure which one or if I need to make sure it is only powered when the key is on vs constant on. (EDIT: I have recently read elsewhere that you want a constant power source so that camera can close even after the car is shut off. The fuse tap kit works easily and its easy to get the power wire up there. You just need to find a fuse that has constant power--not all of them do--using a multimeter and a paper clip. For negative I found a factory ground behind the rear driver side armrest on the convertible)

2) The plug for the rear tail light seems to have five wires. Which color wire do I tap for the backup light? (EDIT: I got the multi meter out. The 5 wires are Brown=Ground, Black/Red=Brakes, Grey=Parking/Running lights, Blue=Reverse, Black/White=Blinker/Hazard)

3) I am buying connectors to convert the 2 wire hatch connector lead from the original actuator to the 4B0-973-712 4 pin housing for hatch connector (thanks for the part number) from the new actuator. How do I re-wire 2 wires into the 4 pin housing? (EDIT: I found this diagram http://www.my-gti.com/wp-content/uploads/vw_rvc_golf_mk_5_hatch_loom_layout_1.gif from this guide: http://www.my-gti.com/1423/installing-a-golf-mark-vi-rear-view-camera-rvc-into-a-golf-mark-v. It seems to answer the question--including part numbers for the connectors. I purchased a 4-pin pigtail from amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y1KW6R1/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. After completing the install myself, I discovered the diagram is incorrect regarding the placement of the pins, both for the 4-pin and 2-pin connector. The numbers are correct, but for the correct location of the pins by number for the 4-pin connector see here: https://usercontent2.hubstatic.com/4641835_f520.jpg. For both the connectors think of the flat side opposite the rounded side as the bottom. For the 2-pin connector, you need to connect the wire @ pin #2--by the rounded side--to pin #1 on the 4-pin connector--the bottom corner away from the locking clip. Pin #2 on the 4-pin connector--bottom corner next to the locking clip--is the ground, Pin #3--directly above #1--is the feed from the reverse light, pin #4--directly above #2--is the constant power. I did find another guide that is thorough and more detailed here: http://sniiki.net/0000/2009 CC RVC Install.pdf The guide is a more complicated install with the high-line camera--which has a camera control module--but has some good details like part numbers, etc. Skip it if you get easily confused or overwhelmed--its 40 pages.)

Thanks!


----------



## tommy_190 (Jun 19, 2020)

*Issue with RVC pointing to the sky*

Hi guys
I'm from Italy, owning a 2017 Beetle.
I just got the low line RVC (part number 5C3827469).

The installation went smoothly but I have an issue; as you can see from attached picture the camera points too much towards the sky and actually it sees the lower part of the emblem....I'm quite desperate! How to fix it? 

Basically the first time I saw the issue, I asked the vendor to replace the camera, thinking it was defective, then I got a new one but the issue is still there...how it is possible to get 2 defective camera in a row? Do I need to calibrate the camera? I was convinced that the calibration was due only for highline RVC in order to get the lines properly matched with the steering angle....instead, is the calibration needed to actually change the camera lens?

I'm stuck and desperate...


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

tommy_190 said:


> Hi guys
> I'm from Italy, owning a 2017 Beetle.
> I just got the low line RVC (part number 5C3827469).
> 
> ...


Hmmm that’s interesting, I’ve not had a lose one in my hand but it must have some kind of a stop, could a bumper be missing ?

It’s almost as if you have the wrong one, if it was from a golf they are more vertical than the back of the beetle, if that was mounted instead it may aim higher.


----------



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

I’ve fitted Ive fitted 5C3827469 Rev camera 

No issues - image and lines are spot on 

I activated camera with vcds in 
(10 Park Steer Assist Module) and 
(37 Navigation Module)

Car has RNS315


----------



## Deeyup (Jul 4, 2020)

tommy_190 said:


> Hi guys
> I'm from Italy, owning a 2017 Beetle.
> I just got the low line RVC (part number 5C3827469).
> 
> ...


My car is the same. I have fitted the rear emblem camera from a T-Roc.
My radio is composition media.
According camera seller, lines cannot be adjusted..
I am unsure if the part numbers listed for the cameras that fit with rns315, rcd510 will work with Composition Media?


----------

